# Pulldown Menü



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte gerne mein Pulldown Menü Grafisch an meine HP anpassen.

Nur wie?

Kennt jemand von euch Befehle dazu?
Danke im vorraus!


mfg sebastian


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

Hm, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt hast du die Möglichkeit, das per CSS zu gestalten.

Wen nicht, musst du dir wohl oder übel dein Drop-Down Menü selber basteln.
(Dazu gabs letztens mal was, einfach suchen)


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

*Dropdown*

Schon klar...

Aber wie sieht der befehl dazu aus?
so in etwa?


```
dropdown-base-color:white;
dropdown-arrow-color:#C4030C;
```

Please help!

mfg sebastian


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

Wilst du die Scrollbars einfärben?
Wenn ja (was eh nur im IE geht), werden AFAIK die Einstellungen (wenn überhaupt) aus der Body Eigenschaft übernommen.
Es gibt IMO nur scrollbar-*-color, und das wie gesagt nur im body-Abschnitt.


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

*DropDown Menü*

Mir würde es reichen wenn ich den standart hintergrund (OnMouseOver =blau)
in folgenden Farbcode ändern könnte: #C4030C.
Geht das im Body bereich?

Also die standart Scrolbar habe ich bereit im body bereich geändert.
Allerdings ändert das auch nicht die Scrolbar im Dropdown!


http://www.em-autotechnik.de



Kannst mal anschauen.
Im login Bereich wäre dann das Dropdown Menü.

Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

*loginbereich-nicht-find*

Aber ich glaub, die scrollbar-Eigenschaften im body haben keinen Einfluss auf Drop-Down Felder. Also kannst du die Scollbars von denen AFAIK gar nicht einfärben.


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

*DropDown*

Ok dachte ich mir schon...

Also selber machen..  

Danke Trotzdem!

ps: Login --> Anmelden


mfg sebastian


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

[OT]


> ps: Login --> Anmelden


Da steht bei mir:
_Click here to get the plugin_

[/OT]

Und zum selber machen:
Wie gesagt, suchen, das hatten wir irgend wann mal.


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

*Plugin*

Meinst Du die Installation des Flash Player 6?


----------

